# Farne



## Limnos (23. Juni 2012)

Hi

__ Farne führen im Gartenhandel eine stiefmütterliche Rolle, verglichen mit den Blumen. Mich haben Farne, die es schon vor den Dinosauriern gab, immer schon fasziniert. Ein Grund für ihren Erfolg ist wohl auch die Tatsache, dass sie so gut wie gar nicht von Schädlingen heimgesucht werden und auch kaum einem __ Pflanzenfresser schmecken. Sie gehören einfach in einen Naturgarten. Vor allem stellen die meisten von ihnen kaum Ansprüche an das Licht, so dass sie eine gute Alternative für dauerschattige Plätze sind. Von einigen - vor allen Dingen Mauerfarnen - mal abgesehen, brauchen sie aber feuchte Plätze. So sind sie auch als Teichrandpflanzen gut geeignet. Vor allem Amphibien, die wie Farne feuchte Plätze brauchen, wissen es zu schätzen, wenn sie gut gedeckt von Wasser zu Land wechseln können oder im Farnschatten auch ihre Behausung haben. Die folgenden Bilder zeigen Farne, die ich zur Zeit im Garten habe. Zu "Glanzzeiten" hatte ich mal über 40 Freilandarten.Aber einige waren nicht so konkurrenzstark und gingen in meiner "GrünenHölle" unter.

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Farne ferns fougere helechos felci varens/



MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## siebi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das mit den Farnen ist eine gute Idee!
Wir haben auch einen Farn, den wir uns vor zwei Jahren im Wald geholt haben, neben unserem Bachlauf. Es stimmt, er gedeiht prächtig und du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht noch einige zu setzen - vielen Dank! 

LG
Sieglinde


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo,
mir ist grade gestern aufgefallen, daß meine Farne dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht wiedergekommen sind. Die waren eigentlich immer da, also reiner Wildwuchs, und jetzt habe ich nur och einen kleinen Kümmerling.


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Wolfgang,
schön jemanden zu 'lesen', der auch Spaß an Farnen hat
Ich finde: Farne und Wasser gehen immer zusammen
Angeregt durch deine Farnsammlungsfotos, bin ich heute mal losgegangen, um meine 'Farnsammlung' zu dokumentieren. Leider sind mir im letzten Winter drei Farne eingegangen...vielleicht waren es aber auch die überaktiven Wühlmäuse
Beim Fotografieren ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass ich nur noch die wenigsten benennen kann
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen? Die Schilder an den Pflanzen sind oft nur Quatsch Letztes Jahr habe ich z.B. 4 verschiedene Farne gekauft, die alle das gleiche Schildchen mit dem gleichen Namen hatten

petra


----------



## Limnos (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Petra
Da hast Du aber auch schon eine schöne Sammlung. In den meisten Fällen kann ich Dir bis zur Art weiterhelfen. Der Eindeutigkeit wegen verwende ich nur die wissenschaftlichen Namen. Aber ohne Gewähr!

1) Adiantum pedatum o. aleuticum
2) Asplenium trichomanes
3) Athyrium filix-femina
4) Onoclea sensibilis
5) Dryopteris filix-mas ssp.
6) Polystichum ?
7) Cyrtomium falcatum
8) Athyrium nipponicum Metallicum
9) Polystichum setiferum ssp.
10) Blechnum spicant
11) Gymnocarpium robertianum
12 und 14)Phyllitis scolopendrium
13) Polypodium vulgare
15) __ Osmunda regalis ?
16) Matteuccia struthiopteris
17) Dryopteris carthusianorum
18) Polystichum aculeatum

Hier nun die zweite Staffel:

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Farne II/

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Servus Wolfgang

Danke für diesen Thread ... 

Auch ich bin ein Farn-Freund, kann aber mit deiner Vielfalt nicht im geringsten mithalten.
Auch mit der Sammlung von Petra sind meine 4 Arten garnet erwähnenswert (Bilder steuere ich morgen bei).

@ Petra: Tolle Sammlung 

Dennoch hätte ich eine Bitte an Dich, Wolfgang 

Könntest du die Bilder hier auch nochmal hochladen, es ist mühsam in den Link von Dir, die Bilder dort anzusehen.


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ganz toll, danke. Jetzt weiß ich endlich genau, was denn bei mit so rumsteht.
Und die __ Osmunda regalis ist wirklich eine...allerdings noch ein Baby

petra


----------



## Turbo (24. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo zusammen

Nach der Lobpreisung von Wolfgang auf den Farn möchte ich kurz die andere Seite der Pflanze beleuchten. Der Adlerfarn gehört in der Schweiz und so viel ich weiss auch in Deutschland zu den Invasiven Neophyten.
Zu den Neophyten gehören Pflanzen welche Probleme verursachen in dem sie einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen und sich grossflächig verbreiten. 
Ich habe schon wunderbare Magerwiesen-Flächen gesehen, welche durch den Farn überwuchert und damit die Lebensgrundlage von vielen Tieren und Pflanzen zerstört wurden.

http://www.naturschutz-wallisellen.ch/Berichte/Problempflanze%20_Allgemeines.pdf

Der Link ist nicht mehr ganz neu. Deshalb aber nicht weniger aktuell.
Dies einfach zur Anregung. Sich zweimal zu überlegen, was in den Garten gepflanzt wird und welche Auswirkungen das haben könnte.


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallöle all
Wenn wir schon über das Thema " invasiver Ausbreitung " sprechen ,da hab ich mal ne Frage !
Ist das jetzt beim Farn so wie bei Wicke ,Schachtelhalm , Girsch oder oder ! Einmal im Garten immer im Garten ? Bin ja kein Pflanzenexperte aber nen Farn haben wir bestimmt schon seit 25 Jahren im Garten ! Ich würd sagen er hat eher so eine Art HORST !? und lässt sich so eigentlich gut kontrollieren .
War es nur Laienglück oder teilt sich Farn auch auf in verschiedene Wuchsformen so wie bei __ Schilf und schilfähnlichen Pflanzen ?


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo,

schöne Farnsammlungen. Da muss ich doch auch noch welchen in meine Gartenplanung einbeziehen.

@ Wolfgang
Was für ein Pflanzenwissen. 

@Andre
Hier geht es um den Adlerfarn (Pteridium aquilinum). Es gibt ja, wie oben zu sehen, ganz unterschiedliche. Und du hast offensichtlich den richtigen gefunden.


----------



## Limnos (25. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi

@  Turbo: Adlerfarn gehört in der Schweiz und, so viel ich weiß, auch in Deutschland zu den Invasiven Neophyten.
Zu den Neophyten gehören Pflanzen welche Probleme verursachen in dem sie einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen und sich grossflächig verbreiten. 

Meines Wissens ist Adlerfarn ein Kosmopolit, der außer in der arktischen in allen Klimazonen zuhause ist. Ich habe nie etwas gelesen oder gehört, dass diese weltweite Verbreitung etwas mit dem Menschen zu tun hat, noch, dass A. ein Neophyt ist. Zumindest wurde er schon in meinem Biolgieunterricht vor ca. 60 Jahren exemplarisch mit Wurmfarn als einheimische Farnart genannt. Lästig allerdings ist, dass er ziemlich tief wurzelt und unterirdische Ausläufer in alle Richtungen schickt und große Flächen besiedeln kann. Man muss ihn halt, wo man ihn nicht mag, jedes Jahr aufs Neue ausreißen. Er scheint aber kalkmeidend zu sein. Ich habe ihn zwar im Garten, würde ihn aber nicht weiterempfehlen, obwohl er. vor allem im Schatten u.U. Wedelgrößen erreicht, die mich an tropische Baumfarne erinnern.

MfG.
Wolfang


----------



## Turbo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo zusammen

Wollte die Farne nicht wirklich schlecht machen. 
Viel mehr geht es mir darum, ein wenig zu sensibilisieren auf das Thema was pflanze ich wo und welche Probleme kann ich mir und der Umwelt damit antun. 
Der Farn gehört bei uns in der Schweiz wie Wolfgang sehr richtig schreibt zu den einheimischen Pflanzen. Die meist keine Probleme machen. Wenn aber die Bedingungen stimmen wird er zur Plage. 

Viele der Neophyten sind als Zierpflanzen eingesetzt worden. Erst später hat sich herausgestellt, welche Probleme man sich damit auflädt. 

zb. mit den als Zierpflanzen eingeführten, mittlerweile meldepflichtigen Riesenbärenklau (Riesenkerbel) oder dem Japanischen Knöterich.

Habe heute an einer Fachmesse (ÖGA) einige Plakate über Neophyten und deren Bekämpfung studiert. Wusstet Ihr, das bei einem Hausneubau auf einem Gelände mit einem alten Bestand von Japanischem Knöterich die Auflage besteht, den Knöterich im Umfang des Aushubs zu separieren. Dh. die Blattmasse zu schneiden und separat abzuführen. 
Die dicken Wurzeln aus der Erde zu lesen und mit der Blattmasse zu entsorgen. 
Die Erde ohne grössere Pflanzenteile bis drei Meter unter der Pflanze und drei Meter daneben abzuführen und in eine Sondermülldeponie respektive Bodenreinigungsanlage zu bringen. Da sprechen wir einfach mal von 100 -200m3 Erde welche für viel Geld abgeführt und als Sondermüll behandelt wird. Dies sofern die Erde nicht auf dem bereits belasteten Grundstück bleibt. 
Wieso das ganze. Bereits aus einem 1cm langen Stück Wurzel treibt die Pflanze wieder neu aus. 
Daher lohnt es sich vielleicht auch mal auf eine Pflanze zu verzichten. Respektive ein wachsames Auge darauf zu haben.
Wie die Gesetzgebung dies in Deutschland behandelt weiss ich nicht. Vermutlich ähnlich wie bei uns in der Schweiz.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi Patrik

Ich gebe zu, dass Bärenklau sowie Jap. Knöterich sehr durchsetzungsstarke Pflanzen sein können. Allerdings, halte ich solche behördlichen Auflagen, wie Du sie beschrieben hast, für die sprichwörtliche Kanone, mit der man auf Spatzen schießt. Die Flora ist auch schon vorher immer einem Wandel unterzogen gewesen. Mit tierischen wie menschlichen Migranten aller Art kamen immer schon Neophyten und Neozoen ins Land. Das halte ich für Mitteleuropa, das durch seine geografische Lage nach der Eiszeit extrem artenarm geworden war, nicht unbedingt für einen Nachteil. Jedenfalls den status quo zu konservieren und nichts Neues ins Land zu lassen oder im Lande zuzulassen, sehe ich als Naturchauvinismus an. Ich empfinde z.B. das rosarot blühende __ Springkraut als ein optische Bereicherung entlang der Flüsse, wo bis dahin fast nur Brennnesseln wuchsen. Und was den Riesen-Bärenklau anbetrifft, so sollte langsam jedem klar sein, bzw. gemacht werden, dass man sich von ihm fernhalten sollte, nicht zuletzt auch zum Schutz von Tieren, die in seinen Bereich vor menschlichen Störungen sicher sind. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi

Finde diesen Thread sehr toll. Bin auch ein kleiner Farn-Fan. wirkt einfach sehr natürlich und idyllisch.
Hatte so etwas geplant und in jetzt zufällig darauf gestoßen. 
Es gibt ja die Sumpffarne, die man in den Teich selbst pflanzen kann. Hatte aber vor, niedrig bleibende Arten um den Teich drum herum zu setzen. Vielleicht nicht komplett drum herum aber es wäre ein schöner Übergang zur langweiligen Wiese. Da ihr ja scheinbar fast schon Farn-Experten seid dachte ich ich wende mich kurz an euch.
Im Gegensatz zu normalen Seen und Bachläufen ist es rund um einen Künstlich angelegten Gartenteich ja relativ trocken. Es wächst zufällig __ Pfennigkraut in der Nähe, vielleicht hilft das etwas, um auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu schließen.
Wie überleben Farne etwa 6 std. Sonne bzw Halbschatten und normale Wiesennässe? Wohl kaum, oder? 
Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass ich rund um den Teich Folie einbringe, mit nem Drainagerohr darin und unter der Erde verdeckt einen Wasserspeicher anlege und das ganze auf natürliche Weise mit Regenwasser und überschüssigem Teichwasser gespeist wird. Dadurch müsste der "Farngraben" doch soweit feucht bleiben, dass er den Sommer übersteht und es ruhig mal 2 Wochen nicht regnen muss. Eine Überwucherung außerhalb wird wohl aus bleiben denn das ist einfach nicht der Optimale Standort
Unter welchen Vorraussetzungen könnte ich so etwas realisieren?
Habe auch schon an Schmuckfarne gedacht, die wirken aber etwas unnatürlich und haben offensichtlich selbe Anforderungen. 

Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps
Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Michael,

also meine Farne stehen in normaler Gartenerde (also kein Sumpf) . In erster Linie kommt es auf die Besonnung an. Meinen gibt ein Kirschbaum Schatten (bzw. Halbschatten). Einige stehen aber einfach auch nur im Schatten von größeren Stauden (oder schlicht und ergreifend hinter der Gartenbank).
Wie fast alle Pflanzen in meinem Garten muß ich sie natürlich im Sommer (dieser ist bisher (leider)eine Ausnahme bei uns) bei längerer Trockenheit gießen. Aber zwei Wochen ohne Wasser hält im Sommer keine Pflanze aus - egal ob Farn oder __ Rittersporn.
Alles in allem kann ich nicht behaupten, dass meine Farne besonders pflegeintensiv sind. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nicht zu viel Sonne, bei Trockenheit Wasser...das war's schon
Versuch es doch einfach mal. 

petra


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Farne*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Patrik
> 
> nicht zuletzt auch zum Schutz von Tieren, die in seinen Bereich vor menschlichen Störungen sicher sind.
> 
> ...





Hi zusammen. Wollte nicht die Schönheit der Farne schmälern. 
Tolle Fotos. Vielleicht schafft es sogar einer an meinen neuen Bachlauf  
In diesem Sinne, gut Farn.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi

@ Michasel, Petra, Patrik

Ein Ausweg wäre, dass man den Teich mit dem Regenrohr verbindet und einen Überlauf schafft, der z.B. in einen flachen Graben mündet. Hier könnten sogenannte wechselfeuchte Pflanzen wachsen. Man hat dann zwar eine zeitweise nasse Zone im Garten, aber die Pflanzen die hier wachsen können, lohnen es einem.
__ Mädesüß, Kohldistel, __ Blutweiderich, __ Königsfarn, Trichterfarn, __ Graskalmus, __ Scheinkalla sind nur einige die sich hier wohler fühlen als im Teich. Für den __ Sumpffarn (Thelypteris palustris) allerdings würde das wahrscheinlich nicht reichen. Man kann ihm am Innenrand mit __ Fieberklee und __ Blutauge kombinieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Wolfgang

Nach etwas Überlegung ist die Idee ganz gut.

Ich habe jetzt schon viele Farne, teileise sind sie schon gut angewachsen in den Töpfen. Viele brauchen etwas Zeit. Die meisten werden erst mal braun und die Wedel sind abgebrochen, treiben dann aber wieder aus. Aber die wenigsten sind so weit.
Soll ich sie einfach auf gut Glück verpflanzen? Kann ich sie vielleicht drin im Zimmer oder Keller überwintern lassen sodass sie schon größer sind im Frühling?

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Michael,
wenn du die Farne jetzt noch nicht an Ort und Stelle pflanzen möchtest (warum eigentlich nicht?), dann laß sie lieber den Winter über in Töpfen draußen stehen. Keller oder gar Zimmer sind keine gute Idee. Die Pflanzen brauchen die Winterpause - sprich die Kälte und die Wintergrünen Farnsorten brauchen die Helligkeit.
Ich würde die Pflanzen jetzt einsetzen. Dann können sie im nächsten Frühling richtig durchstarten.

petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi

da die Umfeldbepflanzung erst angelegt wird, dachte ich ich könnte die Farne im Keller oder im Zimmer noch wachsen lassen. Sie sind noch teilweise sehr klein. Aber wenn das nicht so einfach eht, dann verpflanze ich sie noch. jetzt ist es ja wieder regelmäßig feucht und nass, sodass sie sicherlich zuverlässig anwachsen.

Danke für die Info
Michael


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Wolfgang und alle anderen Farnliebhaber,

ich beneide Euch um Eure schönen Farnsammlungen, denn auch ich liebe Farne, wenn ich sie bislang auch nicht mit ihren Namen benennen konnte.

Hier auf Paros wachsen meines Wissens überhaupt keine Farne, auch meine eigenen Pflanzversuche blieben an einem dauerfeuchten Platz am Teich erfolglos, -schade!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Elfriede

Kommt halt auch auf die Farmart an. Ich glaube die meisten brauchen humosen, nähstoffreichen auch etwas sauren Boden. Dazu kommt die Feuchtigkeit in der Erde (und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe auch Luftfeuchtigkeit) und Schattenlage minestens Halbschatten.
Paros hört ich genau nach dem Gegenteil an. Es gibt aber Farne, die sich an spezielle Umgebungen angepasst haben. Diese vertragen dann kürzere Trockenperioden (um den Farn herum Rindenmulch). Auch sind Farne welteit verbreitet, also gibt es sicherlich auch einen, der für dich in Frage käme.
Allerdings geht der vielleicht schon bei Dauerfeuchte ein, vielleicht war es auch zu feucht am Teich ?

Google mal nach nem Fachgeschäft. Ich hab mal durch Zufall eins gefunden. Die hatten etwa 200 verschiedene Farnsorten, der Wahnsinn. Die scheinen richtige Freaks auf dem Gebiet zu sein und können dir da sicherlich helfen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Michael,

stimmt, Paros hat ganz sicher kein farnfreundliches Klima und gewiss auch zu viel Salz. Auch viele andere Pflanzen gedeihen deshalb hier nicht, wobei auch der fehlende Winterfrost eine Rolle spielen mag, wie bei  __ Sumpfschwertlilien und Sumpfdotterblumen zum Beispiel. Trotzdem werde ich Deinem Hinweis nachgehen und einmal nach einem Farn-Fachgeschäft im Netz suchen, -danke für den Tipp!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo Elfriede

Auch Mittelmeergebiet gibt es Farne, die extreme Trockenheit vertragen. Sie wachsen meist in lose geschichteten Mauern: Ceterach, Asplenium-Arten und Notholaena gehören dazu. Auch Davallia könnte geeignet sein. Wenn Du eine Stelle am Teich hast, wohin des öfteren Spritzwasser gelangt, wäre der Venushaarfarn (Adiantum capillus-veneris) geeignet. Wächst wild in feuchten Grotten und an quelligen Orten. Wenn es Farne mit ledrigen Blättern sind, haben die auch, aber am besten auf der Nordseite eines Schattenspenders eine Zukunft. Wo Du allerdings die o.g. Farne her bekommst, weiß ich auch nicht. Auf Paros gibt´s wohl keine Universität. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir eine andere auf Kreta oder dem Festland weiter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo

zumindest Pteridium aquilinum Adlerfarn wächst doch überall am Mittelmeer 


wird hier inzwischen mancherorts garnicht gern gesehen


ein Adler...chen


----------



## Elfriede (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hallo karsten, hallo Wolfgang,

solche " Adlerchen " bringe ich jedes Jahr aus meinem heimatlichen Garten mit, aber aufgekommen ist hier noch keines. Ich werde es weiterhin probieren, denn inzwischen habe ich auch einige schattige Plätzchen um den Teich herum geschaffen.

Wolfgang, als Zimmerpflanzen werden hier auch hin und wieder Farne angeboten, ich werde es einfach einmal damit versuchen. Außerdem will ich mich auch selbst hier auf der Insel einmal auf die Suche nach Farnen machen, vielleicht werde ich doch fündig,  Trockenmauern zum Beispiel gibt es hier genug.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Toll, die Fotos sind auch echt ein Traum... das würde mir für die Bepflanzung des Teiches auch gefallen. Gibt es denn spezielle Arten, die sich dafür eigenen, dass sie direkt neben dem Teich gepflanzt werden? Muss man da irgendwas beachten?
Würde auch gerne einen großen Bambus (der wuchert ja von allein) pflanzen wollen... verträgt sich das?


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Farne*

Hi

Farne leiben gewöhnlich die Feuchtigkeit. Da kannst du sie neben den Teich setzen.
Denke nicht, dass du irgend etwas beachten musst. Nur in der Wuchshöhe musst du dir sicher sein und im Aussehen. Adlerfarn und Trichterfarn wuchern etwas (gelesen) und können sich ausbreiten. Weiter kenn ich mich damit nicht aus. Farne sollte man aber in der anwachszeit feucht halten. Im Sommer schadet das auch nicht, aber übertreiben würde ich da nicht. Ich habe welche aus dem Wald, die waren auf faulem Holz gewachsen, wenig wurzeln am Rhizom und staubtrocken. Der war fit genug gewesen.
Bambus am Teich? Der kann Folie durchbohren hab ich gelesen...

Grüße Michael


----------

